# Sweet & Spicey Tropical Plantains



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

_
2 very ripe plantains
1/2 cup cream of coconut
2 tbsp. lime juice
1 tsp. grated lime zest
Dash ground red pepper
1/2 cup shredded sweetened coconut, toasted*
_*To toast the coconut, sprinkle a can of sweet coconut onto a small baking pan.  Bake for 5 min. at 350 stirring once.

-Cut the ends off the plantains.  Then cut a slit lengthwise into the peel (without cutting the plantain) and remove the peel.  Cut the plantains horizontally.  (Like a banana split)
-Arrange the halves on a greased grill rack.  Grill for 5 min. on each side, or until lightly charred.
-Stir together cream of coconut, lime juice, lime zest, and red pepper.  Drizzle over the grilled plantain halves. Sprinkle with the toasted coconut.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2004)

man, our new members have some great recipes. 

muito obrigado, again senhor ferrari.  my bunda's getting bigger with each new post...lol.


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

HAHA!  
Don't ever go to Brazil then.  They make American food look like leftover garbage.
You will come back 20 lbs more heavy.


----------



## pst1can (Nov 7, 2004)

Ferrari...congratulations to the Red Sox Nation....in my neck of the woods it is "anybody but those damn Yankees"!!!! We hate Steinbrenner's stacked teams!....This a great looking grilled recipe, do you have any others for the BBQ?....If you like to grill as much as I do...go to www.foodtv.ca   Make sure it is the Canadian site. Under the chefs go to Rob Rainford, the show is License To Grill, he is a native Jamacian that grew up grilling and has done white table cloth etc. He has some 250 recipes listed and I have never had one of his fail!


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 7, 2004)

Thankyou pst1can!  I'm sure you know how much it means to win the world series for all of us here in Boston. (and NE)  I'm sure everybody is familiar with the "curse".  I have waited for this since I was little.
HAHA For now, we have silenced NY.  But they'll be back. *key scary music*
I love the grill.  Thanks for the link,.  If I come across any more grill recipes I will give them to you.


----------

